

Gates Says Goodbye to Keyboards - vlad
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080222/gates_goodbye_keyboards.html

======
dfranke
The trouble with voice-to-text is that it's disruptive. If you have 20 people
in a computer cluster all using voice-to-text, nobody is going to be able to
concentrate. Nor do my roommates need to hear everything I'm writing.

To a lesser extent, it's a problem even when you're alone. Sometimes I type on
autopilot while thinking about something completely different. If I need to
speak rather than type, I'll surely have to break my train of thought.
Speaking also requires greater physical exertion, which is antithetical to
hacking because it means that changing things requires more work.

